# Biggest catch of my life!!



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Man they are growing em big in the bathtub this year!! 6’7” long!! has to be my all time biggest catch!!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Thats a good one. Not far from when I hooked myself. Did ya yank it out? 

-DallanC


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Oooof! Foul hooked him too. Glad to see you have a sense of humor about it buddy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats on the catch of a lifetime!! 😉

Hope the release went well and the specimen lives to fight another day!!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Best part was having a 4 lb channel on the opposing treble doing the death roll at the same time! 😜

It only went straight in. This is after I had to shove it the rest of the way through and before I had to cut the barb off. Lesson to all, keep a pair of dikes handy at all times!! I think my trip may have been cut short if I had no way to cut the barb off lol.


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

Hundreds of ducks and geese just collectively held their breath hoping you injured your trigger finger and they’d be safe from the SX4’s wrath next fall. But alas it was a mere flesh wound to your thumb, and their webbed feet resumed trembling.

Seriously though, glad you’re slaying the fish, and stay safe out there brother!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

gander311 said:


> Hundreds of ducks and geese just collectively held their breath hoping you injured your trigger finger and they’d be safe from the SX4’s wrath next fall. But alas it was a mere flesh wound to your thumb, and their webbed feet resumed trembling.
> 
> Seriously though, glad you’re slaying the fish, and stay safe out there brother!


They will be safe regardless haha. It will take more that a mere flesh wound to my left hand thumb to keep me from getting out with ya shooting some birds this season my friend! Just won’t be gripping much with that hand for a few days. But that’s ok.....


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

utahbigbull said:


> Best part was having a 4 lb channel on the opposing treble doing the death roll at the same time! 😜
> 
> It only went straight in. This is after I had to shove it the rest of the way through and before I had to cut the barb off. Lesson to all, keep a pair of dikes handy at all times!! I think my trip may have been cut short if I had no way to cut the barb off lol.


That's why I fish barbless.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Geeze, I hate that part of life.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

I've fished with my father for 40 + years and neither of us had ever been hooked other than superficially. Low and behold one weekend last year I had a rapala pop out of a fish and bury in my index finger. Had to run to town and the doc had to literally cut it out as it embedded next to the bone. We went back Saturday and as you've probably guessed, my dad did the exact same thing. Two days, two doctor visits. I only ended with one hook of the treble, my dad with two. He always has to outdo me when fishing!


----------



## CHIEF_10_BEERS (Mar 24, 2021)

A guys hands tend to get soft after trading the wrenches for an office chair.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I need to add some flush cut dikes to my tackle box.

-DallanC


----------



## CHIEF_10_BEERS (Mar 24, 2021)

DallanC said:


> I need to add some flush cut dikes to my tackle box.
> 
> -DallanC


I had a pair of 10" Knipex High leverage diagonal cutters in my boat just for an occasion such as this. Sadly some low life swiped them off my console while my boat was docked at the Fish Lake Lodge marina. Looking at utahbigbulls pics makes me think I'd be wise to replace them also.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

CHIEF_10_BEERS said:


> A guys hands tend to get soft after trading the wrenches for an office chair.


Haha. That is true. Sad part is that my hands aren’t the only thing that’s went soft on me after making the trade 😜


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

DallanC said:


> I need to add some flush cut dikes to my tackle box.
> 
> -DallanC


Dallan,

That is next on my list too. All I had was multipurpose pliers. The worst part was having to try spreading the hook while in my flesh wide enough to get the side cutters on it.


----------



## sherlock (Apr 26, 2012)

utahbigbull said:


> Dallan,
> 
> That is next on my list too. All I had was multipurpose pliers. The worst part was having to try spreading the hook while in my flesh wide enough to get the side cutters on it.


Once in Alaska when I visited the emergency room in Soldotna on a related issue, I noticed two life-size foam cut outs, one male one female. They were both nearly covered with various lures and hooks. I asked the doctor what they represented. He said that every time a fisherman came in with a hook imbedded somewhere, they removed it and hung it on the appropriate cut out.


----------



## eric27 (May 24, 2021)

utahbigbull said:


> Man they are growing em big in the bathtub this year!! 6’7” long!! has to be my all time biggest catch!!


Dang!, this part is annoying


----------



## lruss727 (11 mo ago)

utahbigbull said:


> Man they are growing em big in the bathtub this year!! 6’7” long!! has to be my all time biggest catch!!


i can not deal with that


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

lruss727 said:


> i can not deal with that


----------

